# Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee



## Salziges Silber (3. Dezember 2011)

Nach Aussage von Andrea (Strandkrabbe5) werden die Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee in Zukunft stark zu nehmen, meines Erachtens ein notwendiges Übel auf Grund der letzten Berichte der DGzRS!
*Wie sieht es mit der Sicherheit/Sicherheitsausrüstung auf euren Booten aus? *Ich für meinen Teil muss einiges verändern und nachrüsten. Da stellt sich gleich die zweite, grundlegende Frage: *Was muss man an Bord mitführen?*


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Moin!

Ich würde diese Maßnahme sehr begrüßen. (man sieht so einiges auf dem Wasser...)

Das man etwas dabei haben müsste weiß ich nicht, zumindest hat 
die Rennleitung bei diversen Kontrollen noch nie nach irgendwas außer
den Papieren gefragt...

Was ich aber für ein Mindestmaß an Sicherheit immer dabei habe,

- Schwimmwesten
- Kompass
- GPS
- Verbandtasche
- Feuerlöscher
- Reservetank
- Ersatzkartusche für Spritfilter
- Handy
- Anker mit langer Leine
- Driftsack
- Leuchtraketen
- Bordwerkzeug


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Nach Aussage von Andrea (Strandkrabbe5) werden die Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee in Zukunft stark zu nehmen, meines Erachtens ein notwendiges Übel auf Grund der letzten Berichte der DGzRS!
> *Wie sieht es mit der Sicherheit/Sicherheitsausrüstung auf euren Booten aus? *Ich für meinen Teil muss einiges verändern und nachrüsten. Da stellt sich gleich die zweite, grundlegende Frage: *Was muss man an Bord mitführen?*



kann ich nur befürworten !!!! 
weiß nicht ob es da gesetzliche Regelungen gibt was man dabei haben *muß* - aber wenn man sieht wie viele sich da im Nebel verfahren und nich ma nen 5 EUR Kompaß dabei haben 
Meiner Meinung sollte dabei sein :
- Handy 
- Signalmittel wie Handlampe
- Notsignal, entweder Handfackel o. zB einen Nico Signalwerfer
- ein Treibanker in passender Größe
- Kompaß, besser noch min. nen Hand GPS
- Schwimmwesten für alle an Bord

was ich noch auf meiner Liste habe, ist der Funkschein mit Seenotfunkgerät und evtl noch nen AIS Empfänger


----------



## gründler (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Also mit der Sicherheit sehe ich es wie die meisten Bootseigner mit Hirn.


Zum mehr Kontrollen kann ich aus 100% Quelle sagen das es eher weniger werden könnte statt mehr.

Bei meiner letzten Sitzung die ich einberufen habe,wahren auch Herren von der Wasspo da,und die berichten eher das durch Geldmangel noch mehr Dienststellen schliessen werden bezw.Fusionieren.

Siehe hier :http://www.wattenrat.de/2010/10/was...gelost-noch-weniger-aufsicht-im-nationalpark/


Auch die Binnen Wasspo wurde mancher Orts radikal abgebaut weil zu teuer,überflüssige Wasspo Boote wurden versteigert usw.
Da gibt es dann nur noch 1 Dienststelle für 100km2 Umkreis.mit 2 Booten statt wie vorher 10 Dienststellen mit 8 Booten.


|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

danke für die Info .... 
halt wie überall ... immer weniger sollen das gleiche oder besser noch mehr schaffen #q


----------



## mathei (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

mehr kontrollen kann ich leider auch nicht glauben. das kann das land nicht bezahlen. man schaue sich den stellenabbau der letzten jahre an. bei uns auf dem schweriner see wirst du auch nur kontrolliert, wenn du was verkehrt gemacht hast. ansonsten stellen sie sich auch nur hin lasern und kasieren dann ab. nach ausrüstung wird nicht gefragt.
vielleicht sollte der bußgeldkatalog dementsprechend angepasst werden. keine weste zb an bord 100 € strafe. das zwingt viele von haus aus diverse sachen mitzunehmen.


----------



## Marf22 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Von DK, weiß ich das man für jede Person an Bord ne Schwimmweste dabei haben muss, sonst sind pro Weste 80€ fällig?

BRD binnen gibt es keine Schwimmwestenpflicht!

Aus See bin ich mir nicht sicher, bin aber auch noch nie auf die Idee gekommen ohne raus zu fahren!

Was mir noch einfällt.

-Werkzeugkasten(mit Sicherungen, Zündkerzen, den wichtigsten Schlüsseln und Zangen, Multimeter ist bei mir auch immer mit)

-vernünftige Beleuchtung

-Schöpfkelle(quasi auch Bord-Wc, finde es wichtig bei ein bissel Seegang nicht über die Reeling zu schiffen....

-rote Flagge


----------



## mathei (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Von DK, weiß ich das man für jede Person an Bord ne Schwimmweste dabei haben muss, sonst sind pro Weste 80€ fällig?
> 
> BRD binnen gibt es keine Schwimmwestenpflicht!
> 
> ...


 
 in norge kostet es glaube ich 1500 kronen ohne weste.
wie auch immer hohe strafen helfen.
werkzeugkasten ist quatsch.


----------



## Marf22 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> werkzeugkasten ist quatsch.




Wenn du das sagst #6 schmeiß ich den natürlich über Bord!

Ich bin froh wenn ich ihn dabei hab! Aber wenn man eh nicht weiß wie rum man den Schraubenschlüssel halten muss! |supergri


----------



## beschu (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

#6#6#6gruss beschu|wavey:





Marf22 schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst #6 schmeiß ich den natürlich über Bord!
> 
> Ich bin froh wenn ich ihn dabei hab! Aber wenn man eh nicht weiß wie rum man den Schraubenschlüssel halten muss! |supergri


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Verpflichtend ist auf jeden Fall eine BSH zugelassene Beleuchtung. Je nach Bootstyp reicht da ja auch eine Taschenlampe.
Anker, Schwimmwesten, Handy und irgendwas um im Nebel zurückzufinden (Kompass, Gps...) sollte sowieso dabei sein. Einen kompletten Werkzeugkasten finde ich auch etwas übertrieben, aber ein kleines Notwerkzeug passt zur Not in die Jackentasche und sollte mitgeführt werden.


----------



## mathei (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst #6 schmeiß ich den natürlich über Bord!
> 
> Ich bin froh wenn ich ihn dabei hab! Aber wenn man eh nicht weiß wie rum man den Schraubenschlüssel halten muss! |supergri


 
angler kommen doch aus allen schichten. da ist zb ein apotheker kein techniker. sicher kann es nicht schaden etwas werkzeug dabei zu haben.( hab ich auch ).
wollte nur sagen, das es nicht zur pflicht gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Moin alles dabei , von A-Z, sogar eine Herrenhandtasche (Six-Pack) was haltet ihr davon? 
Mfg Norbert
Petri Heil und nix am Seil -)


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> (Six-Pack)
> 
> Auf dem Kutter spricht nix dagegen, außer vielleicht der Kapitän, der sein eigenes Zeug an den Mann bringen möchte!
> Auf dem Kleinboot als Schiffsführer nicht ratsam, meines Erachtens 0,0 Promille.
> ...


----------



## Marf22 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> angler kommen doch aus allen schichten. da ist zb ein apotheker kein techniker. sicher kann es nicht schaden etwas werkzeug dabei zu haben.( hab ich auch ).
> wollte nur sagen, das es nicht zur pflicht gemacht werden sollte.




Von Pflicht kann nicht die Rede sein....

Ich habe ihn schon 2 mal gebraucht. Zusätzlicher Spritfilter saß zu und mußte zerlegt werden. Ohne Werkzeug wäre ich hier nen Seenotfall geworden und beim 2mal hat es die 30A Sicherung im Motor zerlegt....ohne meine Sicherungen wäre ich ebenfalls ein Seenotfall geworden. Das sind beides Sachen, die jeder Apotheker oder Frauenarzt ebenfalls hin bekommt. Desweitern habe ich immer ne Ersatzschraube mit......obwohl ich die noch nie gebraucht habe. 

Habe schon oft genug Boote, meistens aber von Verleihern, gesehen die wegen Kleinigkeiten reingeschleppt wuden....und wenn es nur ne abgesoffene Zündkerze war. Haste kein Zündkerzenschlüssel dabei is oft Sense! 

Mein Werkzeugkoffer steht neben meiner Batterie im Steuerstand, ist etwa so groß wie die Batterie selber und stört absulut nicht. 

Will hier aber auch nicht den Moralfinger heben, bin selber erst ein paar Jahre auf der Ostsee unterwegs und habe einen gewaltigen Respekt vor ihr. Wem das fehlt.....der kann die beste Ausrüstung haben und geht trotzdem baden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

* wollt ihr ewig leben*

A ANGEL B is klar Z Zündkerze F FUN
Mfg nobbi


----------



## Rosi (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Moin ihr, was soll denn kontrolliert werden? Es gibt keine Vorschriften für Kleinboote. Unter 5 PS braucht man nicht mal einen Bootsführerschein und auch keine Beleuchtung. Man muß nur die seemännische Sorgfaltspflicht einhalten, was ein Gummibegriff ist. 
Anders sieht es bei mehr PS aus, dann muß man rot/grün/weiß die Lichterführung beachten. Gibt es eigentlich eine Pflicht für Rettungswesten, Signalraketen oder Feuerlöscher? Für Boote unter 11m Länge?

Mal abgesehen vom gesunden Menschenverstand.


----------



## Seatrout (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Also mehr Kontrollen kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.
Aber ich denke auch , das man auf nem Kleinboot keine ganze Werkstatt mitführen muss.
Man nennt es ja nicht umsonst "Kleinboot", wenn man damit rausfährt geht man eh das Risiko ein mal ein Rettungsfall zu werde. Sicher kann man versuchen das Risiko so klein wie möglich zu halten, aber mit nur einem motor (manchmal wirklich nur 5 PS) ist das Risiko immer da.

Ich muss allerdings ehrlich zugeben, dass ich auf meinem Boot nicht unbedingt immer alles mithabe.
Auch in meiner Zeit als Berufsfischer hab ich nie ne Schwimmweste am Mann gesehen, ich habe leider auch bei mir an bord keine, will mir aber wohl so eine Auto-Weste zulegen.
Achso einen Feuerlöscher hab ich auch nicht, aber ne Pütz 

Gps, Kartenplotter, Kompass, Beleuchtung, Fernglas, Ersatz sprit ist eigentlich alles was ich dabei hab.

Aber meist ist man ja eh nicht alleine unterwegs. Und wenn man dann im Winter beim Trollen alleine ist und über Bord geht nützt einem auch die Weste nicht viel.
Soll nicht heißen das ich damit meine, dass es eh egal ist, aber ich habe in meinem Boot in meinen Fanggebieten noch nie das Gefühl gehabt mich  unnütz in Gefahr zu begeben.
Bin aber meist auch sehr Ufernah unterwegs, was bei kaltem Wasser allerdings auch egal ist.

Ich denke ein gut gewarteter Motor mit E-start und Handstart ist schon nicht schlecht.Dann noch ein unsinkbares Boot, vernünftige Kleidung und es sieht gar nicht schlecht aus.Angebrachte Vorsicht und kein Alkohol sollten klar sein.

Ihr habt schon recht, was einem manchmal auf dem Wasser begegnet ist schon haarsträubend.Das Wissen das man braucht um sich sicher auf dem Wasser zu bewegen ist überall verfügbar und es kann sich auch jeder aneignen, wer es nicht tut ist dann selber Schuld.

Wer sagte so schön: 

"natürliche Auslese" oder "survival of the fittest"


beste grüße


----------



## Samdeek (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Also ich bin der großen Hoffnung das das umgesetzt wird dann kann ich mir endlich meinen neuen motor auf 10 Pferdchen auf machen und werde endlich reagieren können anstatt nur zu hoffen das ich mit 10km/h nicht zur falle werde!
es ist doch wesentlich sicherer jemanden mit 10 oder 15 ps 2 zylinder motoren raus zu lassen die nicht permanent bei 100% leitung gequält werden, als einen 5ps einzylinder der um filfe schreit.

Ich bin defenetief dafür also daumen hoch#6


----------



## Marf22 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Ich finde nur Autos die über 250km/h fahren sollten ne Führerscheinpflicht haben. Scheiß doch auf Verkehrsregeln :vik: Ab mit dem Mofa auf die Autobahn! :vik:


----------



## Heilbutt (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



Marf22 schrieb:


> ...ohne meine Sicherungen wäre ich ebenfalls ein Seenotfall geworden. Das sind beides Sachen, die jeder Apotheker oder Frauenarzt ebenfalls hin bekommt. Desweitern habe ich immer ne Ersatzschraube mit....


 
... letzterer hätte diese Reparaturen eventuell sogar durch den Auspuff hindurch ausführen können!!!!

Spaß beiseite,
ich kann mir derzeit auch nicht vorstellen das derartige Dinge zur Pflicht werden, obwohl zumindest Schwimmwesten für mich Mindeststandart wären.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## derfischangler (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Also, ich habe jetzt meinen Werkzeugkasten auch wieder vom Boot geholt, braucht man ja wirklich nicht. Nur den Wagenheber lass ich ´drauf , als Reserveanker.


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



Rosi schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Vorschriften für Kleinboote. Unter 5 PS braucht man nicht mal einen Bootsführerschein und auch* keine Beleuchtung.*




Nee ? Ich hab mal gelernt " unter sieben Meter und unter sieben Knoten mindestens das 360 Grad weiße Licht " #h

Lass mich aber gerne belehren  |supergri


----------



## Marf22 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nee ? Ich hab mal gelernt " unter sieben Meter und unter sieben Knoten mindestens das 360 Grad weiße Licht " #h
> 
> Lass mich aber gerne belehren  |supergri




Meine ich auch, selbst ein Ruderboot braucht diese 360 Grad-Leuchte bei unsichtigem Wetter....|wavey:Ob See oder Binnen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.....muss mal ins Buch schauen!


----------



## AAlfänger (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Auf der Internetseite vom BSH kann man eine wunderschöne Broschüre über Lichterführung und Schallsignale von Sportbooten runterladen! Wie schon gesagt wurde, 7m Länge und bis sieben Knoten Geschwindigkeit ein Weises Rundumlicht evtl. eine Taschenlampe und mindestens 1m über Deck! Und wenn technisch machbar sogar Seitenlaternen!

Gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## raubangler (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

upps!!

auf der bsh-seite steht sogar, dass boote unter 7m ohne super-bsh-beleuchtung UEBERHAUPT NICHT MEHR im dunklen fahren duerfen.
die taschenlampe ist nur fuer notfaelle zulaessig.

oefter mal was neues und wieder mal eine entschaerfung der bestimmungen.
ich war schon immer fuer die radarpflicht von ruderbooten.


----------



## mathei (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

ohne wenn und aber, licht ist pflicht. selbst beim belly. alleine der gedanke muss ich oder nicht, bestärkt mich in meiner meinung nach einer führerscheinpflicht.


----------



## raubangler (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ohne wenn und aber, licht ist pflicht. selbst beim belly. alleine der gedanke muss ich oder nicht, bestärkt mich in meiner meinung nach einer führerscheinpflicht.



|good:
genau mein reden!
und diese bellyboot-fahrer sollen sich mal nicht damit rausreden, dass es keine seitenlichter fuer die dinger gibt.
die lassen sich ganz schnell selbst anfertigen.


----------



## boot (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Ich habe immer mit,Werkzeugtasche mit Schraubenzieher,Zangen,Zündkerzen,Stahldraht,Drahtbürste usw.

Schwimmwesten,Anker,Toplicht,Benzin,Handy,LeuchteMittel.

Darum habe ich auch keine Angst davor das  Kontrolle kommt,aber es gibt immernoch Leute die keine Schwimmwesten dabeihaben und auch kein Handy,und da kann man echt nur seinen Kopf schütteln weil es ja nur um die eigene Sicherheit geht.


----------



## raubangler (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



boot schrieb:


> Ich habe immer mit,Werkzeugtasche mit Schraubenzieher,Zangen,Zündkerzen,Stahldraht,Drahtbürste usw.
> 
> Schwimmwesten,Anker,Toplicht,Benzin,Handy,LeuchteMittel.
> 
> Darum habe ich auch keine Angst davor das  Kontrolle kommt...



Du hast Dein Schweissgeraet vergessen.

Und Angst vor Kontrollen brauchst Du auch so nicht zu haben, da 
1. Kontrollen immer seltener werden 
2. es gar keine Ausruestungspflicht fuer bewegliche Teile gibt.

Somit beschraenken sich die Kontrollen darauf zu pruefen, mit wie viel Alkohol die Schwimmweste gefuellt ist.


----------



## boot (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



raubangler schrieb:


> Du hast Dein Schweissgeraet vergessen.
> 
> Und Angst vor Kontrollen brauchst Du auch so nicht zu haben, da
> 1. Kontrollen immer seltener werden
> ...




Ach so es kommt den Kontrolleur nur auf die menge an Alkohol in der SchwimmeWeste an,und ich Depp reiße mir den A.sch auf :q.


----------



## mathei (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



raubangler schrieb:


> Somit beschraenken sich die Kontrollen darauf zu pruefen, mit wie viel Alkohol die Schwimmweste gefuellt ist.


 
na das ist ja mal ne neue idee für den nächsten norge tripp|bigeyes


----------



## MeFo_83 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



raubangler schrieb:


> und diese bellyboot-fahrer sollen sich mal nicht damit rausreden, dass es keine seitenlichter fuer die dinger gibt.
> die lassen sich ganz schnell selbst anfertigen.


:q:q:q dat will ich sehen!!!
was willst denn mit ner seitenbeleuchtung fürs belly??? die wasserkante beleuchten??? den fischen den weg ins bett zeigen??? 
wer soll die auf der wasserkante schwimmenden lichterchen denn so schnell sehen bzw was damit anfangen???#d
ne ne.......am besten noch ne leuchte um kopf schnallen (http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rundumleucht...78505041?pt=Licht_Effekte&hash=item5890535f51)
ich bin ja auch für einige sicherheit aufm wasser, deswegen bin ich mit belly ja auch im dunkeln an land und nich mehr aufm wasser, aber diese idee....prost!


----------



## MeFo_83 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ohne wenn und aber, licht ist pflicht. *selbst beim belly. alleine der gedanke muss ich oder nicht, bestärkt mich in meiner meinung nach einer führerscheinpflicht.*


Den Fahrlehrer stell mir mal vor......#d:q
Wie soll denn die praktische Prüfung aussehen???#d


----------



## Grubenzenker (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



raubangler schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> und diese bellyboot-fahrer sollen sich mal nicht damit rausreden, dass es keine seitenlichter fuer die dinger gibt.
> die lassen sich ganz schnell selbst anfertigen.



#q#q
warum nicht gleich serienmäßig ne blinkeranlage und ne anhängerkupplung! zzzzzz...... ach und warum nicht noch nen verbandskasten.....|uhoh: und und und,da fallen mir bestimmt noch ganz viele schwachsinnige beispiele ein!!!!!!


----------



## mathei (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> Den Fahrlehrer stell mir mal vor......#d:q
> Wie soll denn die praktische Prüfung aussehen???#d


 
so mit rundumleuchte auf dem kopf.
das war kein angriff auf dein neues hobby.
sehe auf der ostsee auch nicht das riesenproblem. aber auf dem binnensee. was meinst du, was bei uns im sommer los. probbevoll. und nachts, du glaubst es nicht. da gibt es typen die knallen mit mehr als 50 sachen übern see. ein dunkles belly würden die nie sehen.
gruss mathias #h


----------



## franja1 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> so mit rundumleuchte auf dem kopf.
> das war kein angriff auf dein neues hobby.
> sehe auf der ostsee auch nicht das riesenproblem. aber auf dem binnensee. was meinst du, was bei uns im sommer los. probbevoll. und nachts, du glaubst es nicht. da gibt es typen die knallen mit mehr als 50 sachen übern see. ein dunkles belly würden die nie sehen.
> gruss mathias #h



hast voll Recht..Rabensteinfeld...so mal schön auf Aal im dunkelgrünen Holzkahn..02:00 Uhr...nur die Kippe glimmt..wenn überhaupt...nee geht mal garnicht...


----------



## franja1 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



boot schrieb:


> Ich habe immer mit,Werkzeugtasche mit Schraubenzieher,Zangen,Zündkerzen,Stahldraht,Drahtbürste usw.
> 
> Schwimmwesten,Anker,Toplicht,Benzin,Handy,LeuchteMittel.
> 
> Darum habe ich auch keine Angst davor das  Kontrolle kommt,aber es gibt immernoch Leute die keine Schwimmwesten dabeihaben und auch kein Handy,und da kann man echt nur seinen Kopf schütteln weil es ja nur um die eigene Sicherheit geht.



|good:hab ich auch dabei...und schon gebraucht...für ANDERE !!!


----------



## ulf (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> [...]und nachts, du glaubst es nicht. da gibt es typen die knallen mit mehr als 50 sachen übern see. ein dunkles belly würden die nie sehen.
> gruss mathias #h



Hallo

Kann es sein, daß das dann alles welche mit führerschein-pflichtigen Motoren sind  |kopfkrat  und eigentlich den Schein haben sollten ??

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Bei der ganzen Diskussion interessant finde ich, dass eine Seetauglichkaeit ja auch von der Rumpfform abhängt.

Es gibt ja so ganz grob die Formel, wonach 1 PS für ne Tonne Boot reicht, wenn es ein Verdränger ist, um diesen auf Rumpfgeschwindigkeit zu bringen (ohne Strömung/Wind natürlich), während man um ins gleiten zu kommen, dafür ein paar PSchen mehr braucht.

Alte norwegische Schnecken hatten bei 6 - 7 m und schwerem Holzbau auch nur Diesel mit um die 8 - 15 PS
Aauf dem Atlantik, nicht auf der Ostsee...
Aber die haben auch ein über die Jahrhunderte hinweg entwickeltes, optimales Unterwasserschiff, was die Aquadynamik angeht ((wobe idie klassische Spitzgattform maßgeblich zu einem guten Strömungsverhaltren in Verdrängerfahrt verhilft)..

Grundsätzlich würde ich da also bei 5 PS nicht zwangsweise ein Sicherheitsrisiko sehen - bei mehr PS allerdings auch eher einen Zuwachs an Sicherheit und keinen Verlust - ob mit oder ohne Schein..

Dreist behauptet:
Wer Auto fahren kann,ist auch in der Lage, mit einem Boot einem Hindernis auszuweichen.

Was nicht bedeutet, dass derjenige dann vernünftig anlegen oder ein Manöver wie Mann-über-Bord fahren können muss.

Das gefährlichste bei Anglern ist für mich jedoch nicht die Frage "Führerschein oder nicht", sondern "beisst es oder nicht"...

Auch wenn ich seit über 30 Jahren die Scheine Binnen und See habe, passiert es auch mir immer wieder mal, wenn die Fische gut beissen, dass ich nicht so auf die Umgebung achte, wie es sich für einen Boostführer gehört.

Da ich normalerweise nirgends in der Nähe von Häfen, Fährrouten oder Fahrrinnen angle, ist da auch noch nie was passiert.

In engeren Gewässern mit viel Betrieb kann das anders aussehen.

Aber auch da hilft weder der Führerschein noch eine größere, führerscheinfreie Mototrisierung - wie immer, wenn mans mit Menschen zu tun hat  hilft da nur deren eigene Einsicht und deren Verstand.

Und vernünftige Kontrollen, denn gefährliches Fehlverhalten gehört bei jedem bestraft, der es begeht.

Mit oder ohne Führer-, Boots- oder Angelschein....


----------



## beschu (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

|good:|good:#rvor allem der letzte Absatz...gruss beschu|wavey:





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Diskussion interessant finde ich, dass eine Seetauglichkaeit ja auch von der Rumpfform abhängt.
> 
> Es gibt ja so ganz grob die Formel, wonach 1 PS für ne Tonne Boot reicht, wenn es ein Verdränger ist, um diesen auf Rumpfgeschwindigkeit zu bringen (ohne Strömung/Wind natürlich), während man um ins gleiten zu kommen, dafür ein paar PSchen mehr braucht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



> Aber auch da hilft weder der Führerschein noch eine größere,  führerscheinfreie Mototrisierung - wie immer, wenn mans mit Menschen zu  tun hat  hilft da nur deren eigene Einsicht und deren Verstand.
> 
> Und vernünftige Kontrollen, denn gefährliches Fehlverhalten gehört bei jedem bestraft, der es begeht.
> 
> Mit oder ohne Führer-, Boots- oder Angelschein....


Dabei denke ich ähnlich, anstatt Führerscheinplicht, wäre eher eine
Haftungsverplichtung,sprich Versicherungspflicht von nöten!
Man kann nun mal mit motorisierten Booten Dinge anrichten, welche man nicht unbedingt mal eben so bezahlen kann, wobei ich als erstes an Personenschäden denke!
So ist z.b. der bekannte Schausspieler Götz George von einem Motorboot
über den Haufen gefahren worden, ich meine das war in Italien.
Da hat er den Schadenersatz erst vor Gericht erstreiten müssen.
Meiner Ansicht nach ein Unding!
Da lobe ich mir die Amis(im allgemeinen auch keine Führerscheine),obwohl ich sonst nicht so viel von denen halte.
Wenn dort jemand einen Schaden anrichtet und diesen, ob nun versichert
oder nicht, nicht begleichen kann, geht es ersatzweise in den Knast! 

Jürgen


----------



## MeFo_83 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> so mit rundumleuchte auf dem kopf.
> das war kein angriff auf dein neues hobby.
> sehe auf der ostsee auch nicht das riesenproblem. aber auf dem binnensee. was meinst du, was bei uns im sommer los. probbevoll. und nachts, du glaubst es nicht. da gibt es typen die knallen mit mehr als 50 sachen übern see. ein dunkles belly würden die nie sehen.
> gruss mathias #h


sehe das doch nicht als "angriff"
find da ist aber jeder Bellyfahrer selbst für verantwortlich wenn er im dunkeln unterwegs ist!
das mit den rasern auf seen kenn ich auch! schade das man da nix auf die schnelle machen kann, so wie beim Radfahren nen stock in die speichen hauen |wavey:


----------



## mathei (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann es sein, daß das dann alles welche mit führerschein-pflichtigen Motoren sind |kopfkrat und eigentlich den Schein haben sollten ??
> 
> Gruß Ulf


 
davon kannst du ausgehen, das die den schein haben.dürften eigentlich nur 25 kmh bei uns auf dem see fahren. dabei siehst du aber auch keinen dunklen kleinen kahn.
egal welche regel es gibt oder kommt. man kann wohl nur an die vernunft jedes einzelnen appellieren sich ordentlich zu verhalten, um sich und andere nicht zu gefährden.
dann haben wir noch viele jahre unseren spass auf dem wasser.#h


----------



## elbetaler (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich habe es in diesem Jahr (Spätsommer) vor dem Hafen Kühlungsborn erlebt, dass man von einer Sekunde zur anderen zum Opfer werden kann. An dem Tag hatten wir uns nach mäßigem Erfolg an der 10-Meter-Linie dem Treck zum Trollegrund angeschlossen und dort noch unseren Fisch geholt. Aber darum gehts nicht. In größeren Abständen flogen vermeintlich Hubschrauber die Küste ab, waren aber nur akustisch auszumachen. Auf der Rückfahrt zum Hafen dann des Rätsels Lösung (ohne Joker!). POWERBOOTE! Was für`n Sound, echt geil!
Meine Gänsehaut hielt bis ca. 50! Meter vor der Hafeneinfahrt an. Im langsamen Schritttempo schlich direkt vor uns so ein Bolide aus dem Hafen, und unmittelbar nach der Mole gab er Vollgas! Sechs oder sieben Kleinboote (wir inbegriffen) waren in dem Bereich, er knallte mitten durch!
Binnen 2 Sekunden kam eine Riesenwelle, ich schaffte es gerade noch so, den Kahn auszurichten! Dichter noch dran war ein ca. 6-Meter-Angelboot mit 100PS AB. Den hat es derartig gebeutelt - also viel hat da nicht mehr gefehlt zum Kentern! Und das vorm Hafen! So hilflos habe ich mich lange nicht gefühlt. Schwimmwesten hatten wir an, aber was nützt das? Wie kann man sich da wohl schützen bzw. vorbereiten? Leider werden die effektivsten Methoden nur im Kino gezeigt (9mm, 7,62mm usw.) Aber das wäre bei uns zu radikal. Im Hafen dümpelte ein Boot der Wapo am Kai, zwei Beamte an Bord. Hatten wohl Pause oder gerade das Brüllen eines 2000PS-Triebwerkes für den rasenden Roland gehalten. Aber im Ernst. Wer gibt denen das Recht, mit diesen Monstern hier im Küstenbereich wilde Sau zu spielen? Wer kontrolliert das? Wer schützt uns?
Viel Glück bei Euer nächsten Bootstour und denkt an die Schwimmwesten und die anderen Helferlein, die das Leben verlängern könnten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Auch hier wieder klar:
War eine Gefärdung durch einen Führerscheininhaber, das wäre also klar Aufgabe der Wapo, da tätig zu werden.

Bei solchen Leuten helfen weder Prüfungen noch schärfere Gesetze, nur bessere Kontrollen und härtere Strafen.

Da Geldstrafen da wenig helfen (siehe Autoverkehr), wäre ich da für Entzug des Scheines auf Zeit - 1 - 3 Monate.


----------



## Marf22 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen. Ich habe es in diesem Jahr (Spätsommer) vor dem Hafen Kühlungsborn erlebt, dass man von einer Sekunde zur anderen zum Opfer werden kann. An dem Tag hatten wir uns nach mäßigem Erfolg an der 10-Meter-Linie dem Treck zum Trollegrund angeschlossen und dort noch unseren Fisch geholt. Aber darum gehts nicht. In größeren Abständen flogen vermeintlich Hubschrauber die Küste ab, waren aber nur akustisch auszumachen. Auf der Rückfahrt zum Hafen dann des Rätsels Lösung (ohne Joker!). POWERBOOTE! Was für`n Sound, echt geil!
> Meine Gänsehaut hielt bis ca. 50! Meter vor der Hafeneinfahrt an. Im langsamen Schritttempo schlich direkt vor uns so ein Bolide aus dem Hafen, und unmittelbar nach der Mole gab er Vollgas! Sechs oder sieben Kleinboote (wir inbegriffen) waren in dem Bereich, er knallte mitten durch!
> Binnen 2 Sekunden kam eine Riesenwelle, ich schaffte es gerade noch so, den Kahn auszurichten! Dichter noch dran war ein ca. 6-Meter-Angelboot mit 100PS AB. Den hat es derartig gebeutelt - also viel hat da nicht mehr gefehlt zum Kentern! Und das vorm Hafen! So hilflos habe ich mich lange nicht gefühlt. Schwimmwesten hatten wir an, aber was nützt das? Wie kann man sich da wohl schützen bzw. vorbereiten? Leider werden die effektivsten Methoden nur im Kino gezeigt (9mm, 7,62mm usw.) Aber das wäre bei uns zu radikal. Im Hafen dümpelte ein Boot der Wapo am Kai, zwei Beamte an Bord. Hatten wohl Pause oder gerade das Brüllen eines 2000PS-Triebwerkes für den rasenden Roland gehalten. Aber im Ernst. Wer gibt denen das Recht, mit diesen Monstern hier im Küstenbereich wilde Sau zu spielen? Wer kontrolliert das? Wer schützt uns?
> Viel Glück bei Euer nächsten Bootstour und denkt an die Schwimmwesten und die anderen Helferlein, die das Leben verlängern könnten!




Sorry, aber da paßt doch auch schon wieder was nicht. Bei "Vollgas" würde er wohl gleiten und somit eine wesentlich geringere Welle machen als wenn er langsam in schneller Verdrängerfahrt an euch vorbei fährt. Vieleicht hätte mehr Abstand halten können, wobei ich keinen Plan von den Gegebenheiten der Hafenausfahrt, deren Betonung oder der Fahrrinne habe. Für euch spricht natürlich, das ihr alle wieder in der Hafeneinfahrt rumgedümpelt habt, ansonsten wäre diese Situation wohl gar nicht entstanden.

Die haben das gleich Recht ihr Hobby auszuüben, wie wir. #q Und die nehmen genauso viel Rücksicht wie ne Horde angelender Sportskollegen inner Hafeneinfahrt. Ich gurke auch schon ein bissel auf dem Wasser rum, aber noch nie bin ich mit einem anderen Wassersportkollegen aneinader geraten, komme aber auch nicht auf die Idee in einer Hafeneinfahrt oder inner Fahrrinne mein Hobby über die Belänge anderer zu stellen. Fahre ja auch nicht mit dem Fahrrad auf der Autobahn, weil ich das für ökologischer halte und meinen Kopp da durchsetzten muss. Mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme und Nachdenken hätte es die oben genannte Situation überhaupt nicht gegeben. Aber manche fanatischen Angler hier, würden die Schuld nie bei sich selber suchen oder wenigstens ne Teilschuld anerkennen.|krach:

Mich wundert es nicht das Angler auf Booten so einen schlechten Ruf haben und bis jetzt hatte ich es auch nicht verstanden....danke für die Aufklärung an ein paar Spezies hier!


----------



## ulf (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Hallo Marfi

Mit dem lesen hast Du es aber nicht so, oder ? elbetaler hat doch geschrieben, daß sie mit langsamer Fahrt in den Hafen gefahren sind. Da steht nicht von in der Hafeneinfahrt rumdümpeln. Und auch ein Powerboot ist nicht schlagartig mit Vollgas am gleiten. Wenn der aus der Schleichfahrt den Hahn aufreißt gibt es sehr wohl ne anständige Welle, die irgenwelche kleineren Boote in Schwierigkeiten bringen kann.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## goeddoek (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Meine Gänsehaut hielt bis ca. *50! Meter vor der Hafeneinfahrt *an. Im langsamen Schritttempo schlich direkt vor uns so ein Bolide aus dem Hafen, und unmittelbar nach der Mole gab er Vollgas! Sechs oder sieben Kleinboote (wir inbegriffen) waren in dem Bereich, *er knallte mitten durch!*




Bitte nicht missverstehen, ich will weder Dir Fehlverhalten unterstellen, noch irgend 'ne "Wildsau" in Schutz nehmen :m

Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist die Einfahrt vom Yachthafen Kühlungsborn 50, maximal 60 Meter breit. Wenn der nun mitten zwischen Euch durchgefahren ist - könnte es sein, dass vielleicht das ein oder andere Angelboot sich nicht da aufgehalten hat, wo es tatsächlich sein sollte ?
Das rechtfertigt nicht unbedingt sein Verhalten, stellt aber den Vorgang doch in ein etwas anderes Licht 

Wieso sollte die WAPO da eingreifen ? Zum Einen bezweifle ich, dass es zur Grundausbildung der Jungs gehört, am Klang eines Motoren zu hören, in welcher Reichweite zur Ausfahrt er sich befindet ( damit kann man eher bei Wetten dass ... glänzen |supergri ). 
Zum anderen versteh ich den Ruf nach den Gesetzeshütern nicht. Man liest doch immer wieder, wie gegängelt der Bundesbürger durch Gesetze und Vorschriften wird, wie schön es doch ohne in anderen Ländern klappt. Und dann plötzlich soll doch mehr kontrolliert werden ?


Ausserdem hat der Bootsführer gelernt, dass er einen direkten Kurs halten und keine "Lämmerschwänze" fahren soll, damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt. Ich stelle mir gerade bildlich die Hafenausfahrt vor mit einem bunten Gemisch an Booten vor, wo eins dem anderen in irgendeine Richtung ausweicht


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat der Bootsführer gelernt, dass er einen direkten Kurs halten und keine "Lämmerschwänze" fahren soll, damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt. Ich stelle mir gerade bildlich die Hafenausfahrt vor mit einem bunten Gemisch an Booten vor, wo eins dem anderen in irgendeine Richtung ausweicht



Hiermit bist Du eingeladen mal im Sommer mit mir in den Hafen Schilksee ein zu fahren und den direkt vor der Hafeneinfahrt übenden Seglergruppen aus zu weichen! #q

Es ist mir unbegreiflich wie die Ausbilder das, bei den in 
der Regel sehr jungen Schülern, verantworten können?! 
Gerade wo ein paar Meter weiter Platz genug ist und man den anderen Wassersportlern ganz locker einen Korridor in den Hafen frei halten könnte... 

Aber vielleicht muss das so sein, damit die lieben Mammis und Pappis Ihre Kinder auch schön beobachten können |rolleyes



Meine letzte Kontrolle ist mittlerweile schon ein paar Jahre her, von Kontrolldruck kann man da ganz gewiss nicht reden. 

Mag aber auch sein (reine Vermutung!) das man halt durch sein Verhalten und Erscheinungsbild (Ausrüstung, modernes Boot) nicht auffällt, mit meiner alten gespachtelten 4 Meter Schaluppe hatten wir trotz gleichem Auftreten mehr oder weniger ein Kontrollabo bei der Rennleitung #c


----------



## goeddoek (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hiermit bist Du eingeladen mal im Sommer mit mir in den Hafen Schilksee ein zu fahren und den direkt vor der Hafeneinfahrt übenden Seglergruppen aus zu weichen! #q



Nö, nöööö - da war doch was mit dem Räuber Lotzenplotz  |supergri



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Es ist mir unbegreiflich wie die Ausbilder das, bei den in
> der Regel sehr jungen Schülern, verantworten können?!
> Gerade wo ein paar Meter weiter Platz genug ist und man den anderen Wassersportlern ganz l*ocker einen Korridor in den Hafen frei halten könnte*...



Nicht nur könnte, sondern muss ! Da wäre ein Gespräch zuerst mit den Ausbildern und dann eventuell mit den Vereinsleitern angesagt |supergri




Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht muss das so sein, damit die lieben Mammis und Pappis Ihre Kinder auch schön beobachten können |rolleyes



Sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ist ja auch der Grund, warum viele Bootsbesitzer mit "Riesenpötten" generell bis auf Blinkerwurfweite unter Land fahren. Andernfalls könnte der geneigte Strandspaziergänger sich nicht vom hohen Wert der Schaluppe überzeugen  |supergri |supergri

Natürlich gibt es Fehlverhalten auf beiden Seiten, das hab ich ja nie bestritten und wie bereits geschrieben, will ich keinen in Schutz nehmen.

Mein Gedanke war nur, das sich eventuell die Bootsangler im geschilderten Fall - womöglich unwissentlich und ohne Absicht - nicht alle richtig verhalten haben.

Mich ärgert nur die klischeehafte Darstellung der Mädels und Jungs von der Wasserschutzpolizei.Es ist ja nicht ihr Vergehen, dass weniger und weniger Mittel und Kollegen zur Verfügung stehen.

Wie der Schwoob schon schreibt, von mir aus - wenns denn anders nicht geht - gerne mehr Kontrollen und Strafen, die richtig weh tun. Der ein oder andere braucht anscheinend "Lehrgeld", damit sich im Kopf was tut #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nicht nur könnte, sondern muss ! Da wäre ein Gespräch zuerst mit den Ausbildern und dann eventuell mit den Vereinsleitern angesagt |supergri



Eigentlich hast Du Recht, aber ich glaube das man als Angler in so einem Segelmekka eh nicht ernsthaft war genommen wird und man somit im Streitfall mehr verliert als gewinnt. Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus...

Dann lieber ein bisschen Frust im Forum niederschreiben und sich über den schönen langen Kraut-, Quallen- und Seglerfreien Winter freuen :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



> Der ein oder andere braucht anscheinend "Lehrgeld", damit sich im Kopf was tut


So isses leider .........


----------



## Marf22 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo Marfi
> 
> Mit dem lesen hast Du es aber nicht so, oder ? elbetaler hat doch geschrieben, daß sie mit langsamer Fahrt in den Hafen gefahren sind. Da steht nicht von in der Hafeneinfahrt rumdümpeln. Und auch ein Powerboot ist nicht schlagartig mit Vollgas am gleiten. Wenn der aus der Schleichfahrt den Hahn aufreißt gibt es sehr wohl ne anständige Welle, die irgenwelche kleineren Boote in Schwierigkeiten bringen kann.
> 
> Gruß Ulf




Sicher, sicher, sicher! Ich war nicht dabei und du wohl auch nicht! Das böse Powerboat aber schuld ist haben wir schon mal geklärt! :vik: Dann derbe nach wilden Starfen und fiesen Lehrgeldern schreien......deswegen bin ich froh über meine Entscheidung, nicht an der deutschen Küste zu fahren! |wavey: Hier ist es wichtiger sich aufzuregen und den dicken Matz raus hängen zu lassen, auf sein Recht als Deutscher Büger zu pochen und auf biegen und brechen sein Ego durch zusetzen!

Freund Ulf, ich gehe lieber angeln und entspannt Böötle fahren als mich über ne Welle aufem Meer aufzuregen. Gibt so einen ähnlichen Trööt im BF, da regen sich Leute über das Schaukeln auf dem Wasser auf! 

Auf der einen Seite schreit ihr nach den wildesten Starfen bei Fehlverhalten, habt aber keinen Bock nen Schein zu machen! Da werde ich ja wieder als "freier" Bürger gegängelt!   Über so einen Zirkus regt man sich künstlich auf, aber gegen wirkliche Probleme macht man fein das Verhalten der drei wohl bekannten Affen nach! In dem Sinne, ein frohes Fest, ich schneid nu meine W-Lanekabel durch! #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Hey Marfi, was ist Dir denn für eine Laus über die Leber gelaufen? 

Ich bin ja ein Freund der komplexer Vorgänge, aber durch 
Deine Argumentationsketten steige ich nicht mehr durch. |kopfkrat

Wird wohl mal wieder Zeit auf Wasser zu kommen, hmm?
Geht mir nicht anders...


----------



## Marf22 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hey Marfi, was ist Dir denn für eine Laus über die Leber gelaufen?
> 
> Ich bin ja ein Freund der komplexer Vorgänge, aber durch
> Deine Argumentationsketten steige ich nicht mehr durch. |kopfkrat
> ...



Und ob ich wieder aufs Wasser will! 

Ne, Laus, eigentlich nicht! Aber wenn jemand wieder unterstellt, das ich zu blöd bin zu lesen, was soll ich den da sachlich mit so jemanden reden. 

Wie gesagt, hatte noch nie solche Probleme auf dem Wasser, vielleicht steuern wir aber auch nicht aus trotz genau in diese Probleme rein |bigeyes


----------



## derfischangler (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Hi Marfi !
nimm Deine Tabletten und lass´gut sein 
Frohe Weihnachten (hoffentlich nicht in der Klapse) wünscht Dir Uwe


----------



## Marf22 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Hi Marfi !
> nimm Deine Tabletten und lass´gut sein
> Frohe Weihnachten (hoffentlich nicht in der Klapse) wünscht Dir Uwe




Reicht Glühwein#c


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Ich denke, das eigentlich jeder, der auf dem Wasser unterwegs ist den Begriff "seemännische Sorgfaltspflicht" kennen sollte. Evtl. sollte man sich die letzte Silbe immer einmal ins Gedächtnis rufen.

Zu dieser ganzen Thematik gibt es übrigens wunderschönes Infomaterial des BSH`s :

http://www.bsh.de/de/Produkte/Infomaterial/Sicherheit_auf_dem_Wasser/index.jsp

Einfach einmal durchlesen - grundlegend sollte man diese Regeln kennen und befolgen.

Das hier diskutierte "was muss mit" findet Ihr hauptsächlich auf Seite 15.


----------



## elbetaler (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

So, mal tief Luft holen und wieder runterkommen! In der Zwischenzeit der verbalen Auseinandersetzungen hier bin ich noch meinem Job nachgegangen, deshalb möchte ich zu später Stunde einige erklärende Worte zu meinem vorherigen Beitrag (Powerboote) loswerden. Grundsätzlich gönne ich jedem Wassersportler seine ganz persönliche Passion, egal, ob einer mit Kajak, Surfbrett, Segel-,Motor- oder was auch immer für einem Boot unterwegs ist. 
Ich finde das persönliche Angreifen hier ganz schön abartig von manchen Experten von Euch. Erst schiessen, dann fragen? Es ist natürlich einfacher für jemanden der sich dort (Kühlungsborn) auskennt, sich die geschilderte Situation vorzustellen. 
An guten Tagen (günstige Wetterbedingungen) wird die Marina Kühlungsborn-Ost sehr stark von Anglern mit ihren verschiedensten Booten frequentiert. Mal abgesehen von den Bootsbesitzern, die sowieso dort schon vertäut am Pier festgemacht haben. An der Slippe geht es zu wie im Taubenschlag. Der gesamte Hafen wird wie woanders auch, von einer langen Steinschüttung gegen auflandigen Wellenschlag geschützt. Damit man auch auf das offene Ostsee-Meer gelangen kann, haben sich ganz schlaue Ingenieure eine S-förmige Durchfahrt einfallen lassen, in der relativ entspannt sag mal zwei 10-m-Boote einander begegnen können.
Die meisten von Euch kennen das. 
Und eben um diesen Bereich der "Mauerdurchfahrt" geht es. Alle Boote VOR dieser Stelle von seewärts kommend, waren in langsamer Fahrt und aus verschiedener Richtung dabei, sich auf diese Passage einzustellen. Da gilt dann sowas wie der §1 auf der Strasse. Weder hat dort einer geankert, geangelt, gebadet oder sonstwas (was hier von anderen reingesponnen wurde!). Und manchmal ist das eben so, das auf einmal und gleichzeitig fünf oder mehr die gleiche Idee haben und gemeinsam dem Hafen entgegenstreben. Dieses Powerboot ist aus dem Hafen heraus, durch besagte Passage, sehr langsam gefahren. Das schlussfolgere ich aus dem Motorengeräusch und außerdem weil ich es so noch ca.15 Meter habe langsam fahren sehen. Habe das leider nicht nachgemessen.(für die ganz Kritischen). Und dann wurde es interessant!
Wir haben wirklich Angst bekommen, als der Gas gegeben hat. Der Motor heult auf und drückt diese große Yacht achtern ins Wasser und lässt sie wie einen Rennwagen anfahren. Dabei wird eine so große Wassermasse plötzlich verdrängt, das eine bald übermannsgroße Welle ausgelöst wird.
Und die besagten anderen Boote haben das direkt zu spüren bekommen, und ich eben auch! Und weil ich das nicht so oft haben muss, rege ich mich über diese Rücksichtslosigkeit auf.
Wenn jetzt noch was unklar sein sollte, fertige ich auch gerne noch eine technische Zeichnung an. 
Schöne Grüße.


----------



## AAlfänger (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Reicht Glühwein#c


Mir kommt es auch mittlerweile so vor, als wenn Marfi hier einer der ganz wenigen Klugen ist;+ Oder ist es zuviel Glühwein um diese Zeit?

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Marf22 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Dem Kommentar von Marf gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß Jürgen




So schlimm kann es nicht sein, sonst gibste mir doch auch wohl mal recht!   Nicht in diesem Fall, aber man kann ja auch nicht immer einer Meinung sein!

Ich meine nur, es gibt immer 2 Seiten einer Medaille. Und sinnloses rumhacken auf anderen Sportskollegen führt immer zu noch mehr unverständnis auf beiden Seiten. Ich habe auch nicht abgestritten das der Kollege sich mit dem "Powerboat" falsch verhalten hat.

nächster Seenotfall ist genau so ein Trööt. Da wird auf die Angler eingedroschen, weil es eben alle machen oder irgendwelche Hintergründe zu kennen, eben weil alle es so machen. 

Was ist an Glühwein falsch?

Man sieht sich in Fynshav #h


----------



## AAlfänger (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Wie bei Radio Eriwan, im Prinzip ist am Glühwein nichts falsch!
Und falls du vor uns in Fynshav bist, laß uns noch ein paar Dorsche über!!!!!!!!!!!!!#h

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Marf22 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Wie bei Radio Eriwan, im Prinzip ist am Glühwein nichts falsch!
> Und falls du vor uns in Fynshav bist, laß uns noch ein paar Dorsche über!!!!!!!!!!!!!#h
> 
> Gruß Jürgen



Guck mal unter meinem Nickname, da ist der Name Programm 
Und dieses Jahr wirds wohl nix mehr  Nix für Ungut, sollte sich keiner persönlich angriffen fühlen


----------



## raubangler (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hiermit bist Du eingeladen mal im Sommer mit mir in den Hafen Schilksee ein zu fahren und den direkt vor der Hafeneinfahrt übenden Seglergruppen aus zu weichen! #q
> 
> Es ist mir unbegreiflich wie die Ausbilder das, bei den in
> der Regel sehr jungen Schülern, verantworten können?!
> ...



Na, das wird ja immer lustiger hier.
Jetzt wird schon auf segelnde Kinder eingedroschen.

In Hamburg hatte ich mit meinen Opti-Gruppen noch nie Stress gehabt.
Auch wenn wir einigen Leutchen ein Hindernis waren.
Die meisten denken in solchen Situationen wohl eher daran, wie sie selbst angefangen haben oder wie ihre Kinder oder Enkel gerade unterwegs sind.

Liegt aber auch vielleicht daran, dass die Hamburger einfach die besseren Bootsfahrer sind.
#6

Die boesen ehrenamtlichen Ausbilder sind uebrigens meistens auch nur froh, wenn bei Anfaengern die Gruppe einigermassen zusammenbleibt und nur einer zur Zeit untergeht.

Wenn es denn keine Anfaenger mehr sind, haben die jungen Segler ein sehr gutes Gefuehl fuer ihr Boot und fuer die Abstaende zu anderen Booten - auch wenn es weniger als 30cm sind.
Schaut mal bei Regatten an den Wendebojen zu.


----------



## franja1 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



raubangler schrieb:


> Liegt aber auch vielleicht daran, dass die Hamburger einfach die besseren Bootsfahrer sind. #6



das glaub ich so mal nicht ....kenn 2 Angler von HH aus einer Anlage in NO Feriencenter...wirklich nette Jungens aber bis die Ihr 14 Fuß Boot mal am Steg hatten...waren unsere Fische in der Kühltruhe:vik:
Der Spruch is lütt bütten fett


----------



## goeddoek (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Ja, der Thread hat Potential #6 
Könnte die Neuauflage des legendären "mit-5-PS-zur-Tonne-5-Threads" werden :vik: :vik:

Mal schauen ob die 22 Seiten des Vorgänger-Threads diesmal geknackt werden |supergri
'ne gute Chance haben wir, ist schließlich Winter :m


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ja, der Thread hat Potential #6
> Könnte die Neuauflage des legendären "mit-5-PS-zur-Tonne-5-Threads" werden :vik: :vik:
> 
> Mal schauen ob die 22 Seiten des Vorgänger-Threads diesmal geknackt werden |supergri
> 'ne gute Chance haben wir, ist schließlich Winter :m



der Winter hat gerade erst angefangen und so lange es hier weiter so friedlich läuft, können es auch über 22 Seiten werden!
Ansonsten kommt ein Häkchen ran und wir bereiten uns auf den nächsten Winter vor!


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Die Interpretationskunst Einzelner ist immer wieder erstaunlich! 
Und wird nur durch die Fähigkeit der polemischen Zerreißung 
zusammenhängender Texte überboten :m


----------



## franja1 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die Interpretationskunst Einzelner ist immer wieder erstaunlich!
> Und wird nur durch die Fähigkeit der polemischen Zerreißung
> zusammenhängender Texte überboten :m



gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht...mich inbegriffen...aber so ein einzelnd stehender Satz mit Absatz davor und danach, kann und ist mehr als zweideutig und läd geradezu ein.

Und es ist wirklich so wir haben Winter |supergri und dennoch werd ich morgen noch mal losmachen...aber heut les ich mir in aller Ruhe noch mal den "mit-5-PS-zur-Tonne-5-Thread" durch der geht mir irgendwie ab und ist besser als das FS Programm:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*

Na dann viel Freude daran und PetriHeil für morgen! #6


----------



## franja1 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mehr Kontrollen von Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na dann viel Freude daran und PetriHeil für morgen! #6



Hatte ich, mit der Spinnrute ging leider nichts, dafür noch einen anderen Versuch....schwimmt wieder....wäre es ein Spiegler gewesen...wäre er wohl ,,Blau" geworden


----------

